# Best way to use a ps3 controller on windows 10



## WatEagle (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi guys, I'm here today because I would like to know the best way to connect and use the ps3 controller.
I used SCP toolkit but it's annoying with all these notifications and then when I disconnect the controller, some other games have messed up controls. Every Time!!

Any advice?


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 17, 2020)

The last time ( a year ago) I used a PS3 DS was using SCP toolkit as well. I still have it installed. The only pop up notification I get is upon entering Windows, I click OK and its gone until the next boot up. I also never disconnect the controller. It hasn't hurt anything to keep it hooked up.

Back in the day I used MotionInJoy but that is now a cesspool, stay away.


----------



## WatEagle (Apr 17, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> The last time ( a year ago) I used a PS3 DS was using SCP toolkit as well. I still have it installed. The only pop up notification I get is upon entering Windows, I click OK and its gone until the next boot up. I also never disconnect the controller. It hasn't hurt anything to keep it hooked up.
> 
> Back in the day I used MotionInJoy but that is now a cesspool, stay away.


But I assume I can disable the automatic startup to not get the notification every time I boot?


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 17, 2020)

WatEagle said:


> But I assume I can disable the automatic startup to not get the notification every time I boot?



Probably? I'm not near my home PC right now so can't check, but if you can, it should be right there in its options. Click the icon in your taskbar and see.

Another option is to manually disable its service through Windows startup options, but that is a bit of a hack that will probably destroy SCPtoolkit functionality.


----------



## WatEagle (Apr 17, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Probably? I'm not near my home PC right now so can't check, but if you can, it should be right there in its options. Click the icon in your taskbar and see.
> 
> Another option is to manually disable its service through Windows startup options, but that is a bit of a hack that will probably destroy SCPtoolkit functionality.


Ty I will try later


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 17, 2020)

DS4Windows
https://github.com/Ryochan7/DS4Windows/releases


----------



## WatEagle (Apr 17, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> DS4Windows
> https://github.com/Ryochan7/DS4Windows/releases


But does it work with the ps3 one?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 17, 2020)

WatEagle said:


> Hi guys, I'm here today because I would like to know the best way to connect and use the ps3 controller.
> I used SCP toolkit but it's annoying with all these notifications and then when I disconnect the controller, some other games have messed up controls. Every Time!!
> 
> Any advice?


Try loading steam, plug the pad in and setup playstation pads in controller settings of steam.
The game doesn't have to be on steam ,it should still work, it does also work via Bluetooth on a PS4 pad, don't know about PS3.


----------



## hat (Apr 17, 2020)

This is all you need





__





						XInput Wrapper for DS3 and Play.com USB Dual DS2 Controller
					

Note by Blyss Sarania: Scarlet.Crush hasn't logged on to the forum in 5 months, and there hasn't been an update to this project in a while. The wrapper works well enough as is, but there has been an u




					forums.pcsx2.net


----------



## WatEagle (Apr 18, 2020)

hat said:


> This is all you need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at the page but seems it works only with a bluetooth dongle that I don't have. Am I wrong?



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Try loading steam, plug the pad in and setup playstation pads in controller settings of steam.
> The game doesn't have to be on steam ,it should still work, it does also work via Bluetooth on a PS4 pad, don't know about PS3.


I'll try later ty


----------



## hat (Apr 18, 2020)

WatEagle said:


> I looked at the page but seems it works only with a bluetooth dongle that I don't have. Am I wrong?



Yeah... I don't have a bluetooth adapter either and it works fine for me. Once you get it going, it's pretty plug and play for anything that accepts xinput. Every emulator I've ever tried has gotten along with it just great. FF7 PC is an outlier. It expects dinput, so a lot of things don't work correctly. However, troublesome games can be forced to work with Joy2Key.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 18, 2020)

SCPToolkit user here on my HTPC, works perfectly and I use DS3 with a cable. I guess I could use bluetooth too since that PC has also an adapter, but I guess it would just start my PS3 every time the controller is powered on without a cable.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm using SCPToolkit too, as it supports for PCSX2 pressure sensitivity to play some PS2 games. I removed the battery and use only cables.


----------



## WatEagle (Apr 20, 2020)

So at the end:
- tried steam to detect the controller. It doesn't work and it does not detect it (maybe on bluetooth but I don't have the dongle) 
- XInput worked kinda of
- SCP albeit junk af works fine.

A question I disabled the automatic startup of SCP but when I'm doing my stuff on windows (not gaming with the controller) it starts up to update.
Can I disable it or just leave it as it is?


----------



## ador250 (Apr 20, 2020)

Any idea how to use those generic usb controller which has ps3 layout ? I have 2 of them but don't use them bcoz mouse keyboard ftw. Well, now I see a thread abt controller so why not asking.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 20, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Any idea how to use those generic usb controller which has ps3 layout ? I have 2 of them but don't use them bcoz mouse keyboard ftw. Well, now I see a thread abt controller so why not asking.


If it's a generic usb controller, it should work without any additional software/drivers, if it's a clone of a PS3 controller, it needs something which is already mentioned in this thread.

KB + mouse ftw, but in some games, a controller is almost a must-have.


----------

